# Psychological evaluation



## 658Spark (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello, my husband and I are currently undergoing psychological evaluations. I have been fighting with my daughters (17 & 14) about once a week during my custodial weeks and I’m terrified it will affect custody. My daughters and I are currently in family therapy because I’d like to learn ways to de-escalate and parent them in this new dynamic. 

Has anybody else had psychological evaluations done? Is there anything I should know? If there is no abuse or ongoing addiction issues, is 50/50 custody generally what is decided upon? What would contribute to anything other than 50/50 custody being decided? 

Thank you.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

When you say fighting, what are we talking about exactly? What do those fights look like?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Where the psych evals requested by the father or the judge?


----------



## 658Spark (Jan 23, 2021)

hubbyintrubby said:


> When you say fighting, what are we talking about exactly? What do those fights look like?


Yelling, slamming doors, curse words.


----------

